# [help] Wellenförmige Linien !?



## OldNoob_ (24. Juni 2003)

Moin, moin.
Ich hab eine Frage, wie könnte es auch anders sein, und zwar:
Wie mache ich, z.B. (Musik-)Notenlinien, so wellenförmig, dass es aussieht, als wären sie ineinander verschlungen. Klingt kompliziert ich weiss, weiss aber auch nich wie ich das anders erklären soll. Ich hab schon ne Menge ausprobiert, es sah aber alles nich so wirklich pralle aus. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch nen Tipp geben.
Das ganze soll halt mit Notenlinien gemacht werden und ungefähr so aussehen (also von der Art her).






MfG
OldNoob_


----------



## BSE Royal (24. Juni 2003)

Hi OldNoob und Willkommen auf Tutorials.de!

Zu deinem Problem gibt es mehrere Ansätze, ich werde dir mal 2 erläutern!

1: Du ziehst dir erst einmal 5 ganz normale, gerade Notenlinien auf.
Ob mit Auswahlrechteck, oder Linienzeichner ist egal, am Ende sollten sie jedoch gerastert vorliegen, nicht als Vektoren! (Ansonsten klappts mit den Filtern nicht so sehr.
Nun verwendest du aus dem Filtermenü den Verzerrungsfilter "Schwingungen". Hier einfach ein wenig mit den Werten rumspielen- ich empfehle dir aber niedrige Werte, ansonsten wird das Ergebnis zu extrem. Gleiche Werte für die Amplitude führen ebenfalls zu einem "realistischerem" Ergebnis.
Anschließend kannst du die nun entstandenen Wellen mit dem Frei Transformieren Befehl ein wenig in Form bringen.

(Interessant ist auch die Variante, die Linien vor dem filtern mit den Schwingungen ein wenig zu wölben!)

Diese Variante word aber in jedem Fall recht sterile Ergebnisse bringen.

2. Diese Variante beruht auf Handarbeit, allerdings sorgt sie auch für schöne Ergebnisse.
Du aktivierst dir das Zeichenstift (Pfad) Werkzeug und ziehst damit deine Notenlinien einzeln auf. Somit hast du absolute Kontrolle, wie die Linien laufen sollen und du kannst sie evtl. eienn vorhandenen Design formal anpassen. Dies verlangt ein wenig Kentniss von dem Pfadwerkzeug, das man sich früher oder später jedoch auf jeden Fall einmal aneignen sollte- ist ein anz elementares Element von PS.
Du findest auf meiner Seite (http://www.photozauber.de) im Bereich Praxis:Grundlagen das Kapitel "Pfade", welches sich mit eben solchen beschäftigt.

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## Duddle (24. Juni 2003)

Hmmm,

ich hab kein wirklich ideales Ergebnis hinbekommen, aber vom Prinzip müsste es so funktionieren:

- neues Bild, 5 Punkte in gleichmässigem Abstand übereinander
-> neue Werkzeugspitze 
- mit dem Pfadtool einen geschwungenen Pfad erstellen
- Pfadkontur mit der neuen Spitze füllen
- perspektivisch verzerren / transformieren
---

Mein Ergebnis auf die schnelle:


----------



## OldNoob_ (24. Juni 2003)

Hey cool...
Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Hat soweit alles geklappt.
BiGTHX!!!


----------

